# Gnome2/Metacity switch de desktop un peu bizarre

## Jean-Francois

De temps en temps j'ai Gnome quise meta me renvoyer sur le desktop 1 alors que j'etais sur un autre. C'est souvent a l'ouverture ou la fermeture d'une fenetre.

Vous avez deja eu ca ??

----------

